# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  Dân ngoại đạo xin giúp đỡ

## 0985552192

Chào các cụ, e k phải người học cơ khí nhưng giờ e chuẩn bị làm 1 bài thi cơ khí. Đó là bài Kỹ thuật gia công nguôi. Em phải mài một mặt phẳng bằng dũa tay,nhưng e gặp 1 vấn đề là mài mãi nó k phẳng được. Phần đầu thì nó rất cao còn phần đuôi thì nó rất thấp, mài mãi nó vẫn vậy, xin các cụ tư vấn 1 ít kinh nghiệm để mài cho phẳng giúp e. HELP????

----------


## 0985552192

k pro nào giúp ah>

----------


## Totdo

mặt phẳng nó như thế nào ? tròn hay vuông, lục giác, hình thoi...?, nhỏ bằng đầu kim hay to bằng cái ấy ?

----------


## hoangson

Bác luyện tập nhiều vào. Khi dũa đừng ấn dũa mạnh quá, bác ấn mạnh chỗ nào thì chỗ đấy sẽ lõm xuống. Nên dũa theo đường dài và lướt hết mặt phẳng cần dũa thì tốt. Kiên trì thì dũa được thôi bác. Chúc bác thành công

----------


## anhcos

Mài cong thì dễ, chứ mài phẳng thì khó lắm, càng nhanh càng mạnh thì càng cong.
Mua vài cục sắt tròn về thực tập mài cho nó phẳng ra là qua thôi.

----------

0985552192

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, anh anhcos chỉ em chỗ mua cái bột mài với

----------

0985552192

----------


## hung1706

em thấy cụ post bài mà không rõ nội dung. Câu view
Gia công gồm các nguyên công gì...sau đó mới tới làm nguội. 
Dũa là công đoạn sau cùng để làm nguội góc cạnh. Dũa phẳng vậy dũa từ mặt phẳng đã gia công thành mặt phẳng có độ bóng hay từ mặt cong nhấp nhô sang phẳng có độ bóng ?
Dũa sao cho phẳng thì em mới nghe dân làm ăn kinh doanh hỏi lần đầu, chứ nghe cứ như là cái môn Thực tập cơ khí đại cương?
Thôi em phán luôn là cụ phải có bàn map, thước do chiều cao, để lên vạch 1 lằn ngang và dũa theo vạch đó (mp trên sẽ // với mặt dáy dưới cùng).

----------

0985552192

----------


## anhcos

> Hehe, anh anhcos chỉ em chỗ mua cái bột mài với


Mài món gì cụ gà, mài sắt thì cứ giũa mà tương.

----------

0985552192

----------


## Gamo

Mài kính thiên văn ợ  :Wink:

----------

0985552192, vanquanbnvn

----------


## anhcos

> Mài kính thiên văn ợ


Thôi cha gà, mua đi cho nhanh.

----------

0985552192

----------


## Tuấn

Học nguội có bài dũa mặt phẳng, nhưng mà cụ chủ chả buồn trình bày cho nó cụ thể thì có người chỉ cũng chả làm được đâu

----------

0985552192

----------


## 0985552192

khổ quá dân ngoại đạo biết gì đâu, mài cái cục sắt hình hộp. Mặt mài nó hình chữ nhật, mài phẳng từ 25mm xuống 23 mm mà e mài phần gần em nó xuống 24.7 còn phần xa e thì nó xuống hẳn 22.83 @@, thế là e đổi ngược lại mài thì 2 đầu đều âm thông số còn phần giữa nó nhô lên, bực mình lắm, mài ấn nghiến răng nghiến lợi nó chả phẳng gì, lão hướng dẫn e nó cứ xì xà tiếng nhật chả hiểu nó nói j luôn, nên nhờ ae chỉ giáo, chứ nó nói ng Việt baka tức lắm. Mài phẳng xong đem vô đục lỗ khoét ren, giờ làm sao để mài cho phẳng vây mấy huyng đài

----------


## ducduy9104

Sao bác ko lấy cái máy mài góc mài xuống 23.xx rồi lấy cái dũa mịn làm láng lại. Chơi ăn gian tí có sao đâu  :Smile:

----------

0985552192

----------


## 0985552192

ah quên mặt phẳng đó to bằng ngón tay cái, là mặt phẳng hình chữ nhật,chủ yếu à mình phải mài cho phẳng mà thời gian nó cho có 30 phút thui dây là bản vẽ của nó

----------


## 0985552192

> Sao bác ko lấy cái máy mài góc mài xuống 23.xx rồi lấy cái dũa mịn làm láng lại. Chơi ăn gian tí có sao đâu


nó đứng ngay đít mình ý, ăn gian sao đc

----------


## 0985552192

> Bác luyện tập nhiều vào. Khi dũa đừng ấn dũa mạnh quá, bác ấn mạnh chỗ nào thì chỗ đấy sẽ lõm xuống. Nên dũa theo đường dài và lướt hết mặt phẳng cần dũa thì tốt. Kiên trì thì dũa được thôi bác. Chúc bác thành công


e giẫuu bằng 2 tay, tay phải cầm lên dầu giũa tay trái cầm cán giũa (e thuận tay trái) thì nên ấn nhẹ tay nào? tay trái đặt lên có 1 ngón cái để ấn còn tay phải có cả bàn để ấn luôn

----------


## GunSrose

bác giũa kiểu gì mà nó chúi xuống dữ vậy?bác cầm giũa tay nào ko quan trọng chủ yếu là tư thế bác đứng dũa có đúng hay ko? dũa phẳng thì quan trọng là mặt tiêp xúc giữa dũa và chi tiết phải song song....giờ chi tiết bác gần hư rồi...dũa lại chưa chắc phẳng....giờ muốn cho phẳng thì chắc chắn sai kt,nếu kt ko quan trong...thì bác dũa từ cao xuống thấp,dũa chậm,đều....đến khi phần cao giáp mí phần thấp là đạt...chào bác!

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác luyện tập nhiều vào. Khi dũa đừng ấn dũa mạnh quá, bác ấn mạnh chỗ nào thì chỗ đấy sẽ lõm xuống. Nên dũa theo đường dài và lướt hết mặt phẳng cần dũa thì tốt. Kiên trì thì dũa được thôi bác. Chúc bác thành công


Bác Hoangson nói rồi đây ợ. Bác chủ cứ theo thế mà làm là được. Chả ai thích cái món này đâu, bác cứ giả vờ thích nó đi thì bác làm được ngay thui. Đến lúc bác phải dũa cái cục tròn thì lúc ấy lại bảo sao dũa phẳng nó dễ thế  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

0985552192

----------


## Ga con

Ngày xưa e đi thực tập công nhân, không biết có nghịch phá gì không mà mấy lão cho 2 cục sắt bắt 2 ngày làm xong 1 cái cờ lê với 1 cái búa mini. E làm từ sáng tới trưa xong đi chơi luôn nửa ngày còn lại. Hôm sau ông thầy thấy rảnh quá bắt đi pha trà rót nước quét xưởng, sau này cho mượn máy tự do làm gì làm không tính tiền.

Nhưng nhìn cái cục của cụ e thấy chua ăn quá. Dũa bằng tay 30" mà đòi dung sai 0.05mm, song song vuông góc 0.03mm, Ra 6.3 với Ra 25um, huhu :Frown:  :Frown: . Chắc cụ thi thợ nguội bậc 5 trở lên quá, e ra trường chỉ tương đương thợ bậc 4/7 nên không dám 8, hic hic.

Thanks.

----------

0985552192

----------


## Tuan Kieu

ngày xưa , em dũa ra cái cờ lê xấu xí bà cố . nhưng mà thầy vẫn mang bán được . Chả là họ quang bản vẽ , kích thước dung sai hết rồi . Cho du có làm xấu quá họ vẫn còn lượng dư . sau khi sv làm xong chiều họ cho công nhân lành nghề sửa lại tí. thế là có tiên .
 còn nếu đề cn lành nghề làm thì mất thời gian trả lương . ka ka :Cool:

----------


## 0985552192

> Bác Hoangson nói rồi đây ợ. Bác chủ cứ theo thế mà làm là được. Chả ai thích cái món này đâu, bác cứ giả vờ thích nó đi thì bác làm được ngay thui. Đến lúc bác phải dũa cái cục tròn thì lúc ấy lại bảo sao dũa phẳng nó dễ thế


 Cay nhất là bọn Nhật nó xem thường mình,hjx, e đã cố mài thật nhẹ nhàng rùi mà nó vẫn lẹm thông số pgaafn xa mình,ui buồn quá

----------


## 0985552192

> Ngày xưa e đi thực tập công nhân, không biết có nghịch phá gì không mà mấy lão cho 2 cục sắt bắt 2 ngày làm xong 1 cái cờ lê với 1 cái búa mini. E làm từ sáng tới trưa xong đi chơi luôn nửa ngày còn lại. Hôm sau ông thầy thấy rảnh quá bắt đi pha trà rót nước quét xưởng, sau này cho mượn máy tự do làm gì làm không tính tiền.
> 
> Nhưng nhìn cái cục của cụ e thấy chua ăn quá. Dũa bằng tay 30" mà đòi dung sai 0.05mm, song song vuông góc 0.03mm, Ra 6.3 với Ra 25um, huhu. Chắc cụ thi thợ nguội bậc 5 trở lên quá, e ra trường chỉ tương đương thợ bậc 4/7 nên không dám 8, hic hic.
> 
> Thanks.


 Đây là bài nhập môn bên Nhật, vì k học cơ khí nên e cũng chả biết là nó dễ hay khó nữa @@

----------


## ducduy9104

Nguội thì nhẹ nhàng mà phang, hồi đi học thằng nào to con dũa để sỉ nhục mấy thằng ốm yếu thường điểm thấp hoặc rớt môn. Dũa gấp, bạo lực đến lúc nhìn lại nó lố mịa cục phôi thế là phải đi lấy cục khác làm lại  :Wink: 

Nói không phải khoe chứ em đi học môn này 8 điểm thiếu tí nữa lên được lên bảng trưng bày trong xưởng. Thằng bạn đứng kế bên vừa dũa vừa thể hiện sức mạnh xuýt tạch  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## futurenguyen

Cái này e mà dũa thì e bỏ giấy nhám trên mặt phẳng rồi lấy cái phôi cà qua cà lại phẳng liền hì  :Wink:

----------

0985552192

----------


## Tuấn

Bác học nghề thì mục tiêu là biết làm, điểm cũng không phải là quan trọng lắm, còn mấy thằng Nhật thì kệ nó, giáo viên thằng nào chả lắm mồm, thày ở Việt nam còn tệ hơn nhiều bác ạ.

Còn dân công trường thì họ có nhiều mánh để làm cho nhanh và dễ, ví dụ bác cần dũa đi 2mm thì bác nghiêng cái dũa đi 45 độ, cứa cái cạnh sắc của nó xuống phôi, vậy là bác được một đường khía sâu sâu roài. Bác cứ khía đều tay như thế vài đường chéo nhau như ô bàn cờ ý, chú ý cho độ sâu các đường tương đối bằng nhau, rồi dũa bay các đường khía ấy đi, lúc này bác có cữ là các đường khía rồi nên chỉnh độ nông sâu khi dũa dê hơn nhiều.

Làm xong 1 lần thì đo lại xem đường khía của mình vừa rồi sâu bao nhiêu, chỉnh lại những chỗ còn cao rồi khía tiếp và dũa cho đến khi gần bằng kích thước thì cầm ngang cây dũa mà đẩy như mấy ông thợ mộc cạo gỗ ấy, dễ phẳng và chính xác hơn.

Đấy chỉ là một mẹo vặt công trường, cần nhanh gọn thì làm thế cũng được, còn khi học thì muốn có kỹ năng tốt cứ họ dạy thế nào làm thế bác ạ.

----------

0985552192

----------


## 0985552192

> Bác học nghề thì mục tiêu là biết làm, điểm cũng không phải là quan trọng lắm, còn mấy thằng Nhật thì kệ nó, giáo viên thằng nào chả lắm mồm, thày ở Việt nam còn tệ hơn nhiều bác ạ.
> 
> Còn dân công trường thì họ có nhiều mánh để làm cho nhanh và dễ, ví dụ bác cần dũa đi 2mm thì bác nghiêng cái dũa đi 45 độ, cứa cái cạnh sắc của nó xuống phôi, vậy là bác được một đường khía sâu sâu roài. Bác cứ khía đều tay như thế vài đường chéo nhau như ô bàn cờ ý, chú ý cho độ sâu các đường tương đối bằng nhau, rồi dũa bay các đường khía ấy đi, lúc này bác có cữ là các đường khía rồi nên chỉnh độ nông sâu khi dũa dê hơn nhiều.
> 
> Làm xong 1 lần thì đo lại xem đường khía của mình vừa rồi sâu bao nhiêu, chỉnh lại những chỗ còn cao rồi khía tiếp và dũa cho đến khi gần bằng kích thước thì cầm ngang cây dũa mà đẩy như mấy ông thợ mộc cạo gỗ ấy, dễ phẳng và chính xác hơn.
> 
> Đấy chỉ là một mẹo vặt công trường, cần nhanh gọn thì làm thế cũng được, còn khi học thì muốn có kỹ năng tốt cứ họ dạy thế nào làm thế bác ạ.


 thực gia e chỉ cần điểm để gia hạn visa thui chứ cả đời chắc cũng k động vô cây dũa thêm lần nào nữa, hì, còn cách của bác nghe cũng hợp lý đó, ở chỗ e bôi cái chất j màu đỏ ý, dũa k đều là chỗ bay màu chỗ k, nhưng mà e toàn dũa bay hết màu rồi đo lại là y như rằng bị cao đầu thấp đít

----------


## 0985552192

> Cái này e mà dũa thì e bỏ giấy nhám trên mặt phẳng rồi lấy cái phôi cà qua cà lại phẳng liền hì


 đang định nếu mà nó k trông e cặp luôn cái dũa vào êto rùi đẩy cục phôi đi bên trên, nhưng mà nó coi thì chịu chết

----------


## Ga con

Bác nên dũa 1 mặt phẳng làm chuẩn, xong đo thước vạch dấu, vừa dũa vừa canh chừng đừng để quá vạch dấu. Xong mới chỉnh tinh lại.

Thanks

----------

